# mixed grip and muscular imbalances



## PWGriffin (Oct 15, 2006)

I've heard that using the same mixed grip and not alternating can cause muscular imbalances....I've been trying to tell someone recently about this and they don't believe me.  Can someone elaborate further on what could happen or perhaps link me to a study of some sort?


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/ExInfo/Posture.html

http://ironman.com/training/strength/postural-screenings-and-exercise-movement-evaluation-3


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 15, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> http://www.exrx.net/ExInfo/Posture.html
> 
> http://ironman.com/training/strength/postural-screenings-and-exercise-movement-evaluation-3



I'm looking for something that specifically talks about using a mixed grip for say deadlifts...and what happens when you don't alternate which hand is over/under


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 15, 2006)

i have searched the ends of the internet for postural/muscular imbalances and never have come across anything related to mixed grip. but i will say i did use the same mixed grip for over 2 years and resulted in a deadlift injury and attributed to a muscular imbalance (P-chain too strong for its flexibility)


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> i have searched the ends of the internet for postural/muscular imbalances and never have come across anything related to mixed grip. but i will say i did use the same mixed grip for over 2 years and resulted in a deadlift injury and attributed to a muscular imbalance (P-chain too strong for its flexibility)



Hmm going over my journal, my injury was on 7-25-06 in the form of a "pop" during a sumo lift!


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 16, 2006)

bump

CP, Funk where are you??  Do I need a bat signal or somethin?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2006)

basically, the hand that is overhand (pronated) is always in interal rotation and the hand that is underhand (supinated) is always in external rotation.  If you never switch the grip around, the pronated side becomes tighter, and can possibly create imbalances in the thoracic spine.  The supinated hand is always in a position that stresses the bicep and can possibly lead to issues there.

It would be wise to flip the grip around.

Or, just do double overhad hook grip like I do and stop using opposite grip.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> basically, the hand that is overhand (pronated) is always in interal rotation and the hand that is underhand (supinated) is always in external rotation.  If you never switch the grip around, the pronated side becomes tighter, and can possibly create imbalances in the thoracic spine.  The supinated hand is always in a position that stresses the bicep and can possibly lead to issues there.
> 
> It would be wise to flip the grip around.
> 
> Or, just do double overhad hook grip like I do and stop using opposite grip.



would explain why my right glute, and right hamstring are tigther than my left.  and why my left bicep a reoccuring bruise appears along the vein where it used to hurt consideribly

right = pronated
left = supinated


----------

